# Drum sample not working on B0



## danilocff (Jan 20, 2018)

Hello,
first time I post here, but I've been lurking for a long time.

I'm working on a drum Kontakt instrument and the samples are not played in the C0-B0 octave.
It is not the first instrument I make, but I had never used that range, so went back to my previous instruments and noticed they don't work either.

Is there any trivial step I'm overlooking?

EDIT: I'm dumb, it was to be set in the Instrument Options Tab.
I'll leave it here in case someone else has the same problem.


----------

